# Stalling



## ltweekes (Dec 17, 2008)

When i put my car into drive i have to step on the gas before it stalls and when i get it to start going and i slow down and come to a stop it stalls. I also put full throttle on the gas and it goes nowhere. Anyone have any ideas what this could be?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

What year is your Maxima? 
Also, does the car stay running at idle without giving it gas?
Any CEL/SES lights on?


----------



## ltweekes (Dec 17, 2008)

The car is a '98 and is also an automatic but the cel light is on to.


----------

